#ubuntu-sv 2011-06-02
<krathox> solo tengo una duda, si se me puede dar solucion
<krathox> como averiguo la ip de mi modem
<krathox> bueno, agradezco la oportunidad de leer mi interrogante
<krathox> vere como lo soluciono, gracias de todas formas
#ubuntu-sv 2011-06-03
<krathox> hay alguien alli,:-D
<krathox> necesito de su ayuda porfa
<krathox1> ...
<krathox> hay alguien
<krathox> ??????????
<krathox> gracias
